# my concept of going vertical in a 5x5 tent



## 420greendream (Aug 7, 2012)

The ideas simple. I was going to hang a 1000w bulb with no reflector directly in the middle of the tent. Instead of putting a fan underneath it to blow on it i was going to put my humidifier under it which blows a good amount of air straight up. I think this way i can kill 2 birds with 1 stone, dehumidify my room and cool it down essentially. I was going to put my carbon filter/fan right above the bulb to suck that air out from the humidifier/bulb. im probably doing to put 4 plants inside, 1 in each corner around the bulb. Im pretty set on doing this but i wanted some advice or feedback on what could be done to improve it. any tips on vertical growing would be great cause ive never done it before.


----------



## OmNomEdibles (Aug 8, 2012)

sounds fucking brilliant.... i dont know a whole about vert but if this is possible i would totally convert my tent to a vert setup


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 8, 2012)

Yeah it will work assuming that dehumidifier blows even a modest amount of air and your extraction system is up to par. I'm sure it is. Make sure you have a nice sativa hybrid for maximum results.


----------



## ricaregiver33 (Aug 8, 2012)

good way to get 2 birds stoned at once


----------



## Dubdeuce (Aug 8, 2012)

I've done something similar to this a number of times, in different size tents.

Placing a dehumidifier in there wouldn't be my first option. Having your dehumidifier outside your tent will give you the same result by dehumidifying the air being exhanged into the room, without it taking up floor space in the tent, and without dumping heat into the tent.

A 1000W bulb in a 5x5 will cause your RH to blow through the roof, and then the dehumidifier will try to dehumidify, only creating a vicious cycle of heat/transpiration/RH rise/dehumidifty + Heat, and then it repeats. My personal opinion would simply remove the dehumidifier from inside the tent and place it outside. If you have your exhaust on, it will be taking the newly dehumidified air and dumping it out of the tent anyway making it less than optimal - very little dehumidified air will stay in the tent at that point (it may make it's way back when your room cycles enough air, but still no reason to have it inside taking up valuable floor space).

I personally just like to cycle the air from the entire room - and then you can easily control the rooms humidity with your dehumidifier, and cycle that air into the tent. I've done 8x8s with 3000w. The easiest way to keep humidity and temps in check was simple air exhange on something like a HUM-1 from C.A.P. or some other environmental controller. I've never had a dehumidifier in my tent, but always have one in the room it's in!

I think the filter/fan above your bulb is a great idea for air exchange, and to pull the heat from the bulb. If you're not using sunpulse UV bulbs, you could hook up a cool tube over your bulb, right before the fan so you could have your plants get closer to the bulb and not worry about them getting burnt (5x5 can get real small, real quick if you over-veg). If you are using Sunpulse though, it is recommended to not use glass around the bulb if you want maximum UV output.

However, sucking the air "right above the bulb" or sucking the air from the top of the tent really won't make that much of a difference as long as you're moving a good amount of air. Any 6"+ exhaust fan will move PLENTY of air to keep that temperature stable anyhow.


----------



## Friendly Caregiver (Aug 8, 2012)

Listen to what dubdeuce said. Great advice. Also, think about 2 things with vertical growing. 

1. DO NOT bump into that light with your bare skin or you'll be smelling bacon LOL

2. Get some glasses, because you will have light all up in yo face gurl. 

Good luck and have fun cowboy.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 8, 2012)

Get welding goggles if you're gonna work with the light on IMO. 

I agree the humidifier outside would be far more optimal. The space is precious and the added heat just means your exhaust will be working harder than it has to.


----------



## BearDown! (Aug 9, 2012)

Dubdeuce said:


> I've done something similar to this a number of times, in different size tents.
> 
> Placing a dehumidifier in there wouldn't be my first option. Having your dehumidifier outside your tent will give you the same result by dehumidifying the air being exhanged into the room, without it taking up floor space in the tent, and without dumping heat into the tent.
> 
> ...


good advice but he said a HUMIDIFIER, not a de-humidifier...lol
yeah it will work but you are going to have to tinker with the system to see what is most effective for YOU...
Also, just wear glasses when you do go in there and DO NOT look into the light, it burns and you will see tracers for like 15 min...I KNOW!lol
i hang a towel around my cool tube while im the room working and this helps with light and heat, then you won't get burnt...good luck man and send some pics this way..


----------



## 420greendream (Aug 9, 2012)

Dubdeuce said:


> I've done something similar to this a number of times, in different size tents.
> 
> Placing a dehumidifier in there wouldn't be my first option. Having your dehumidifier outside your tent will give you the same result by dehumidifying the air being exhanged into the room, without it taking up floor space in the tent, and without dumping heat into the tent.
> 
> ...


Im not running an intake, just exhaust. So it kinda has to be inside.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 9, 2012)

You can run it outside if you're pulling air from the outside. Dehumidify before it ever gets in. Will moderate temperature increase a bit. What's your typical relative humidity without it?

If you're running a 5x5 tent I'd suggest a 6" vortex style exhaust. 500cfm or so.


----------



## 420greendream (Aug 10, 2012)

Hooked everything up and everything is BEAUTIFUL. Temps are stable and plants are getting a lot of light!


----------



## Dubdeuce (Aug 10, 2012)

BearDown! said:


> good advice but he said a HUMIDIFIER, not a de-humidifier...lol
> yeah it will work but you are going to have to tinker with the system to see what is most effective for YOU...
> Also, just wear glasses when you do go in there and DO NOT look into the light, it burns and you will see tracers for like 15 min...I KNOW!lol
> i hang a towel around my cool tube while im the room working and this helps with light and heat, then you won't get burnt...good luck man and send some pics this way..


Actually, he said both! First he said he was placing a humidifier in there, but in the same paragraph said he could kill 2 with 1 and "dehumidify" the area. Tents are Heat/Humidity Traps. There is no need for a humidifier in your tent, just a fan on a temp/humidity control.


----------



## Dubdeuce (Aug 10, 2012)

420greendream said:


> Hooked everything up and everything is BEAUTIFUL. Temps are stable and plants are getting a lot of light!


Nice brother! It really is pretty simple! Keep us updated with some pics, eh? Keep on keepin' on!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

Check out a User Called DST he grows vertical and has amazing results !


----------



## Nizza (Aug 12, 2012)

i have a cool idea... i dont know if u can do it with weed but you know what a topsy turvy is? maybe u could grow some upside down and train em towards the light. be careful watering though dont want to get that hot bulb wet!  oh yeah and ive heard that 600W lights > 1000W lights cause more lumens per watt. and yes less watts less heat, in that tent u dont want to have humidity problems.. if u have the light already look into cool tubes! maybe u can make an air cooled one of some sort and shoot it out the top of ur tent


----------



## Red1966 (Sep 2, 2012)

420greendream said:


> Im not running an intake, just exhaust. So it kinda has to be inside.


 You're just pulling air thru leaks in your tent. So you still have intake. Without some intake, your exhaust fan wouldn't work at all.


----------



## Sencha (Sep 3, 2012)

I can't believe you guys are supporting cooling a 1k with a dehumidifier. This is funny shit.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Sep 3, 2012)

Sencha said:


> I can't believe you guys are supporting cooling a 1k with a dehumidifier. This is funny shit.


xt
Sometimes you have to make things work. Really he's cooling his tent with whatever his extraction fan is. I assumed space was an issue for him. A shitty little fan is enough to get the warm air moving from the light to wherever he has his exhaust setup. You don't need much at all as you aren't trapping heat with a reflector. Granted putting a dehumidifier inside your tent is less than ideal for many reasons, but like I said, sometimes you need to make things work and it could work well enough for his purposes depending on it's design.

A little added heat might be the trade off he has to sacrifice to keep humidity in check. 

It's obviously less than an ideal solution.


----------



## 420greendream (Sep 20, 2012)

temps are stable, nice, and plants love it. dont knock it till u try it.


----------



## *BUDS (Sep 21, 2012)

Just use a toothbrush you lazy wog. Now fuck off and stop hijacking threads.


----------



## inspired333 (Sep 24, 2012)

Whats the progress with this grow man? I'm looking at the same thing, a 5x5 tent, or a 5x10 tent, or two 5x5 tents connected. Tell me where you're at with it.
Peace.


----------



## EmeraldØsiris (Sep 19, 2020)

I'd kill to see a double decker... 4x4 trays in a 5x5 tent with led strip. Anyone? Im wondering if the added ceiling height in the gorilla tents is an ideal suit for this concept.


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 19, 2020)

EmeraldØsiris said:


> I'd kill to see a double decker... 4x4 trays in a 5x5 tent with led strip. Anyone? Im wondering if the added ceiling height in the gorilla tents is an ideal suit for this concept.


Ventilation would be a problem.


----------



## EmeraldØsiris (Sep 20, 2020)

ttystikk said:


> Ventilation would be a problem.


With an extra foot (a bit more) around the trays and fans blowing, I doubt it would be a problem with negative pressure


----------



## ttystikk (Sep 20, 2020)

EmeraldØsiris said:


> With an extra foot (a bit more) around the trays and fans blowing, I doubt it would be a problem with negative pressure


Access would also be problematic.

A foot really isn't enough room for an aisle.

Are you lighting these trays from the sides or above? Each has its issues.


----------



## Flowki (Oct 13, 2020)

Personally I would never be ok with the idea of blowing moisture directly at an electrical unit, no matter how many fail safes. With that aside however, what about airflow when the humidifier is off?. Lastly I would think that blowing humidified air directly up, it may get sucked directly into the out-take ''jet-stream'', meaning the moisture levels outside of that stream would be low, any plant foliage in that area could suffer low RH respiration issues.

The fact that your out-take can and is maintaining the heat of 1khps means there's very likely a strong jet stream.


----------



## Blatino (Oct 21, 2020)

Air humidity decreases the efficiency of your active carbon filter a lot


----------

